# Fisheye lens: how to make a circular pano.



## MixPix (Jan 12, 2017)

I have just bought a 8mm fisheye lens and seen images of round pano shots and wondered how this is done. If I shoot several images using the fisheye, will photoshop create a circular pano as opposed to a linear one from a normal wide angle lens? 

Edit:
Just found this so will give it a try.
http://www.pxleyes.com/tutorial/photoshop/1544/How-To-Create-A-Circle-Polyorama.html

Edit 2: tried it and it seems to have worked using PS CS6. I used 6 normal linear wide angle images in portrait mode as a trial. Don't know how my fisheye will perform with this but will post back.


----------

